# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Tutorial] Dark Souls PC Keyboard & Mouse Settings

## [the Sills]

Alot people who bought Dark Souls on PC seem to have problems with the keys. As someone who doesn't own a 360 pad, I configured my key bindings to my liking. I decided to make a video to share my bindings, to hopefully provide people with a decent setup.

----------

